# Tiger Barb behavior normal or not?



## podaisy45 (Aug 31, 2008)

I have a 55 gal. tank and several fish (all mildly aggressive) from tiger barbs to gouramies..all of which are fun to watch...however I have noticed that the tiger barbs are acting unusually different. They are now swimming with their noses pointed downward and staying together almost hovering in no paticular area but they stay together. Their bodies look quite normal just that their color changes as if they are getting darker, they almost look as if they are vibrating or shivering. I have had them for several months now and just started this behavior.


----------



## Pasfur (Mar 29, 2008)

This is common behavior, especially after feeding time.


----------



## podaisy45 (Aug 31, 2008)

*Thanks*

Thanks for the info, but I do have one more question, is it normal even if the barbs hovering for several hours? And if this is normal, it sure looks strange. 

:>)


----------



## Pasfur (Mar 29, 2008)

I have found this behavior is reduced if you feed wet foods, rather that dry foods that float. I personally wet my flakes prior to feeding them.


----------



## podaisy45 (Aug 31, 2008)

*I'll try that*

Well I must say, I'm impresses with the responses. I will try the wet foods and see what happens. Many thanks


----------

